
How long until Apple is bigger than Microsoft? - nickb
http://blogs.zdnet.com/hardware/?p=2850
======
satyajit
Actually, I would hate to see Apple in MS position. Let it remain small(er),
yet churn out innovative, compelling products as they have been doing in past
few years, and remain profitable!

